# 8-9 wt rod and reel wanted



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

Morning 2coolers. Headed to sulphur la for some backwater fishing and need a heavier setup than I have. Looking for quality and a pickup on Saturday afternoon. Please pm or text me with details. 
Thank you- dano. 281-450-9546. Cash paid of course.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a few cheaper rods. One allen, one Hardy, and one Blair wiggins all 8wt.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

In the classifieds: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1300722


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

*Thanks 2cool*

Especially Russel. Order filled. Please remove


----------

